# NEW OWNER



## sjrhclarke (Dec 18, 2011)

HI MY NAME IS STEVE AND I HAVE JUST BROUGHT MY DREAM CAR A TTS 225 IN AVUS SILVER WITH RED LEATHER UNMODIFYED 88000 MLS 
I HAVE NOT STOPPED SMILING OR CLEANING
I HAVE JUST HAD I LIFE LONG SERVICE DONE AND THE CAR HAS GOT A FEW MINOR PROBLEMS THAT I WILL BE GETTING SORTED OVER THE NEXT FEW MONTHS 
IM NO EXPERT SO HOPEFULLY I CAN GET THE ADVISE I NEED THROUGH THE TTOC
THATS IT FOR NOW
THANKS :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome don't forget to join the TTOC www.TTOC.co.uk  
I guess you ment a 225 sline :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF...Lets see some pics.. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Steve and welcome.

Oh, can you do us a favour and not shout :wink: Where you based by the way?


----------



## sjrhclarke (Dec 18, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF...Lets see some pics..
> Hoggy.


HI 
I WILL SEND SOME PICS AS SOON AS I LEARN HOW TO


----------



## sjrhclarke (Dec 18, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> Hi Steve and welcome.
> 
> Oh, can you do us a favour and not shout :wink: Where you based by the way?


HI 
IM BASED IN SURREY AND SORRY FOR SHOUTING


----------



## Si_1987 (Jul 3, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## sjrhclarke (Dec 18, 2011)

how do i attach my membership strip to my profile


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sjrhclarke said:


> how do i attach my membership strip to my profile


Hi, Click link, follow instructions... viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

When you've done that, click this link..... viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum


----------

